
How to Adapt to Your Face Transplant - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/face-transplant-recipients-identify-with-their-donors
======
Jaruzel
Fixed Link: [http://nautil.us/blog/how-to-adapt-to-your-face-
transplant](http://nautil.us/blog/how-to-adapt-to-your-face-transplant)

The one posted now re-directs to Nautil.us homepage

